# Quarti di Champions League 10/11 aprile, ritorno. Il programma.



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2018)

Ritorno quarti di Champions che anche quest'anno vedono tutte le partite chiuse già all'andata. Bayern e Real praticamente già passate visto anche le loro vittorie fuoricasa. Il Barcellona per uscire dovrebbe perdere 3-0 a Roma. Mentre paradossalmente la sfida più aperta è quella tra Liverpool e City. Anche se il Livepool ha vinto 3-0, il City ha comunque una forza d'attacco formidabile. Vedremo

Tutte le partite alle 20.45


Martedì 10 aprile

Roma Barcellona (1-4)

Man. City Liverpool (0-3)


Mercoledì 11 aprile

Real Madrid Juve (3-0)

Bayern Monaco Siviglia (2-1)

*Mediaset trasmetterà in chiaro su Canale 5 stasera Roma - Barcellona e domani sera Real Madrid Juventus*


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno quarti di Champions che anche quest'anno vedono tutte le partite chiuse già all'andata. Bayern e Real praticamente già passate visto anche le loro vittorie fuoricasa. Il Barcellona per uscire dovrebbe perdere 3-0 a Roma. Mentre paradossalmente la sfida più aperta è quella tra Liverpool e City. Anche se il Livepool ha vinto 3-0, il City ha comunque una forza d'attacco formidabile. Vedremo
> 
> Tutte le partite alle 20.45
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno quarti di Champions che anche quest'anno vedono tutte le partite chiuse già all'andata. Bayern e Real praticamente già passate visto anche le loro vittorie fuoricasa. Il Barcellona per uscire dovrebbe perdere 3-0 a Roma. Mentre paradossalmente la sfida più aperta è quella tra Liverpool e City. Anche se il Livepool ha vinto 3-0, il City ha comunque una forza d'attacco formidabile. Vedremo
> 
> Tutte le partite alle 20.45
> 
> ...



*Mediaset trasmetterà in chiaro su Canale 5 stasera Roma - Barcellona e domani sera Real Madrid Juventus*


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

La Rometta potrebbe pareggiare. Roba da caroselli.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno quarti di Champions che anche quest'anno vedono tutte le partite chiuse già all'andata. Bayern e Real praticamente già passate visto anche le loro vittorie fuoricasa. Il Barcellona per uscire dovrebbe perdere 3-0 a Roma. Mentre paradossalmente la sfida più aperta è quella tra Liverpool e City. Anche se il Livepool ha vinto 3-0, il City ha comunque una forza d'attacco formidabile. Vedremo
> 
> Tutte le partite alle 20.45
> 
> ...



Mai un ritorno di quarti di finale è stato tanto inutile. A meno di sorprese eclatanti, le 4 semifinaliste sono già state decise.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mai un ritorno di quarti di finale è stato tanto inutile. A meno di sorprese eclatanti, le 4 semifinaliste sono già state decise.



in realtà anche lo scorso anno dopo l'andata erano praticamente già decise e infatti passarono quelle che avevano ipotecato la qualificazione all'andata, solo il Bayern (che aveva perso in casa 1-2) fece un "miracolo" portando il Real ai supplementari al Bernabeu prima di crollare


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Quanti ne prende la Rometta stasera?


----------



## ralf (10 Aprile 2018)

Remuntada


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Aprile 2018)

1-0 City


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

*Gol City

1-0*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Gia in vantaggio il CIty


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Credo che 3 gol da recuperare siano davvero troppi


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Quando godrei a vedere i cani di Liverpool fuori


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

*Gol di Geko

1-0 Rometta*


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2018)

Goool!Dzeko


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Comunque Geko è davvero un attaccante di livello europeo. Altro che Kalimero


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Aprile 2018)

Stavo ripensando a una cosa. Non succederà mai eh, ma la situazione di questa roma ricorda quella del deportivo contro di noi nel 2004. Squadra totalmente sfavorita contro una delle due/tre squadre più forti del torneo. 4-1 all'andata in trasferta. Per ora 1-0 giallorosso. Chissà come finirà...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Grande partenza di Roma e City


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Forza Roma


----------



## sacchino (10 Aprile 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Stavo ripensando a una cosa. Non succederà mai eh, ma la situazione di questa roma ricorda quella del deportivo contro di noi nel 2004. Squadra totalmente sfavorita contro una delle due/tre squadre più forti del torneo. 4-1 all'andata in trasferta. Per ora 1-0 giallorosso. Chissà come finirà...



Cioè si sono dopati tutti?


----------



## The P (10 Aprile 2018)

Dzeko mostruoso oggi.

Ma secondo voi è un campione o no?


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2018)

La Roma sta facendo un partitone


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Alexander Arnold mi sta già sulle palle


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Cosa sbaglia la Roma


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Aprile 2018)

Molto bene la Roma finora, la difesa del Barcellona sta concedendo molto ai giallorossi


----------



## ralf (10 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Alexander Arnold mi sta già sulle palle



All'andata è stato il migliore in campo del Liverpool...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Se la roma fa il 2-0 vanno ai supplementari?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se la roma fa il 2-0 vanno ai supplementari?



I supplementari solo se fanno 4-1..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I supplementari solo se fanno 4-1..



Quindi devono farne per forza 3?


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> All'andata è stato il migliore in campo del Liverpool...



Degli sfigati di liiverpool mi stanno sulle palle tutti ma stasera specialmente lui. In difesa sono 4 brocchi sconosciuti e vogliono fare i Baresi


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Alla finale il Barcellona pareggia, troppo vincere 3-0 sopratutto quando sbagli un paio di gol


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Che bidone sto Schik


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

*Rigore per la Rometta e gol del Liverpool*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Rigore roma ma era espulsione quella


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia Salahhhh


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

*2-0 De Rossi*


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Finita a Manchester


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Grandissima Rometta fino ad ora.

Ma Barça davvero poca roba


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Comunque la Roma meriterebbe il passaggio.. è stata davvero derubata all'andata


----------



## Milanista (10 Aprile 2018)

Clamorosa non espulsione di pique.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2018)

Porca miseria Dzeko


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Il City se la sogna la dimensione internazionale del Liverpool


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Sarei contento se passasse la Rometta. Sarebbe una semifinale storica. Magari col Liverpool.

Ma figuriamoci...


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Se tieni Aguero in panchina in un quarto di CL meriti di uscire e pure male


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il City se la sogna la dimensione internazionale del Liverpool



Alla fine è questione di DNA.. è di allenatore azzecati oltre al fatto di spendere sempre. Molti dicevano che siamo il Liverpool ormai. Non è vero il Liverpool ha sempre continuato a spendere sbagliando magari ma spendeva. Noi no per 10 anni.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Ad oggi comunque c'è davvero un abisso tra il Real e le altre. Un altro sport.


----------



## ralf (10 Aprile 2018)

Che ladrata... al City non hanno dato un goal regolarissimo e il goal di Salah all'andata era di un metro in fuorigioco.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine è questione di DNA.. è di allenatore azzecati oltre al fatto di spendere sempre. Molti dicevano che siamo il Liverpool ormai. Non è vero il Liverpool ha sempre continuato a spendere sbagliando magari ma spendeva. Noi no per 10 anni.



Esatto. Avessimo la stessa forza economica del Liverpool ci metteremmo un paio d'anni a tornare in semifinale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il City se la sogna la dimensione internazionale del Liverpool



Certo non abbiamo Salah, ma City e PSG tremerebbero anche col Milan attuale in Champions

Fischi a senso unico per il Farsellona


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Comunque Dzeko è esattamente il giocatore che servirebbe a noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Certo non abbiamo Salah, ma City e PSG tremerebbero anche col Milan attuale in Champions
> 
> Fischi a senso unico per il Farsellona



Insomma , Fazio era da espulsione 3 minuti fa


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Il Liverpool sta giocando in una maniera indecente. Spero ne prendano 10 in semifinale 

Entra il kun


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Rigore contro il farsa roba mai vista ma quando torneremo noi a giocare queste partite? Ma ci pensate che all'Olimpico abbiamo vinto 0-2 eppure siamo anni luce dal tornare in CL??


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Il Livepool torna in finale


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool sta giocando in una maniera indecente. Spero ne prendano 10 in semifinale
> 
> Entra il kun



Non era in campo ???????


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non era in campo ???????



No, crapa pelata li ha schierati tutti tranne lui


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Rigore contro il farsa roba mai vista ma quando torneremo noi a giocare queste partite? Ma ci pensate che all'Olimpico abbiamo vinto 0-2 eppure siamo anni luce dal tornare in CL??



C'erano due al Camp nou ma li i rigore non vengono dati alla fine quella partita ha condizionato tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Adesso segna Under


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Il barcellona che accerchia arbitri mi sembrano gli Juventini


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Raddoppio Liverpool


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

*Firmino 2-1 Liverpool*


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Asino El shaarawy


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia quasi segna la Riomma


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Asino El shaarawy



Dopo il palo di Niang.. la mozzarella di El Sharawy


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Asino El shaarawy



Va beh più di cosi era impossibile.


----------



## VonVittel (10 Aprile 2018)

Dio mio, miracolo


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Non ci credo


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Mamma miaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

*Pazzesco

3-0 Rometta*


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Roma in semifinale. Incredibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile !!!!! 3-0 !!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Che rob(m)a


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2018)

Gooool


----------



## Milanista (10 Aprile 2018)

daje riomma


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Che partita della Roma ragazzi, se penso poi che è la prima volta in champion per di francesco. Grandissimi, ora non fate idiozie, voglio il quarto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Aprile 2018)

3-0 meritatissimo


----------



## alcyppa (10 Aprile 2018)

Pazzesco (non troppo vista la partita)


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Devono fare il il quarto come il depor


----------



## Anguus (10 Aprile 2018)

Gara perfetta della Roma, ma esagero se dico che questa sera il Barça ha giocato sui livelli del Benevento?


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Gara perfetta della Roma, ma esagero se dico che questa sera il Barça ha giocato sui livelli del Benevento?



Barça ridicolo ma Rometta tanta roba


----------



## VonVittel (10 Aprile 2018)

Messi cosa ha sbagliato. Dai dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Io sono contento , la Roma sta giocando benissimo e sportivamente è giusto cosi.


----------



## uolfetto (10 Aprile 2018)

la roma secondo me aveva fatto una bella partita anche all'andata


----------



## Anguus (10 Aprile 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Messi cosa ha sbagliato. Dai dai



Demotivato al massimo, stasera finisse così si certifica la fine dell'era del Barça di Messi secondo me.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Manca ancora tanto. Per evitare la super beffa dovrebbero fare il quarto


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Alisson super top


----------



## Anguus (10 Aprile 2018)

Ma Deulofeu era davvero tanto più scarso di quelli che hanno in campo?


----------



## VonVittel (10 Aprile 2018)

Stanno divorando ogni occasione. E stavano rischiando


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Madonna santa


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Aprile 2018)

incredibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Questi stavano facendo la ladrata del secolo


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Partita pazzesca di Geko


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi stavano facendo la ladrata del secolo



Manco il professore!


----------



## Anguus (10 Aprile 2018)

Andrè Gomes


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Andrè Gomes



Che chiavica


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Ce l'hanno fatta rega


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Grande Roma, mamma mia


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2018)

Da storia del calcio!


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2018)

Siii


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2018)

Solo un tossico di eroina poteva pronosticare con sicurezza un 3-0 per la Roma prima dell'inizio di questa partita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Se non beccano il Real si possono giocare la finale 

Non oso immaginare i fegati spappolati dei gobbi poi


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

La Roma ha incassato zero gol in casa pazzesco in tutta la Champinos


----------



## Schism75 (10 Aprile 2018)

Grandissima Roma. Stavano rischiando di buttarla tra i goal sbagliati all'andata e stasara, ma ce l'hanno fatta. Bravissimi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Aprile 2018)

il Bello del Calcio...
può succedere di tutto...

poi leggendo voi mi fate venire in mente 
quelli che in tv dicono che non è il Milan che ha giocato bene 
ma gli avversari che hanno giocato male..

triste storia dei tifosi avversari


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2018)

Già a l andata avevano meritato più dei spagnoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Questa partita mi ha troppo ricordato la nostra col Deportivo. UGUALE


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Aprile 2018)

Contento per La Roma.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *Se non beccano il Real* si possono giocare la finale
> 
> Non oso immaginare i fegati spappolati dei gobbi poi



Magari beccano i ladri per eccellenza


----------



## Anguus (10 Aprile 2018)

a quanto è quotato Messi al City?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Notte maggica. Quanta invidia! Complimenti a loro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Spero in una semifinale bayer real e roma liverpool.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Aprile 2018)

Stasera niente Rometta, i giallorossi hanno giocato da Roma. Complimenti a loro, vittoria e passaggio del turno STRAMERITATO.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Spero in una semifinale bayer real e roma liverpool.



Non faranno mai cosi vorranno Real bayern in finale figurati.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2018)

Contento per la Roma, ha meritato di passare il turno con una partita eccezionale. Il Barca non sarà stato il migliore degli ultimi tempi, ma grandi meriti vanno all'atteggiamento della Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Certo che questa è una CL regalattissima al Real. Ho la sensazione che faranno la terza di fila sono troppo forti


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2018)

Il lavoro di Di Francesco ha pagato. Barcellona allucinante.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Aprile 2018)

Complimenti vivissimi alla Roma,grandissima rimonta!


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2018)

Qualcuno mi sa dire la quota del passaggio del turno? La sola vittoria è data a 4.70


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Roma ha incassato zero gol in casa pazzesco in tutta la Champinos


 pazzesco veramente, statistiche uccise


----------



## sette (10 Aprile 2018)

boccata di ossigeno puro per il calcio italiano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2018)

Per la legge dei grandi numeri domani la rimonta della Juve è IMPOSSIBILE


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Aprile 2018)

Tremato per mio fratello, romanista che si é fatto 600 km per andare all’Olimpico un mese dopo un infarto, ma ha scritto che sta bene e sta piangendo con i suoi amici (sarebbe un serio Avvocato). 
La bellezza di questo sport.

Grande Roma!


----------



## francylomba (10 Aprile 2018)

Milanista fino al midollo , ma anche supporter della roma per questione affettive! 
Che partita ,gli ultimi minuti al cardiopalma giravo per casa senza osare vedere la televisione! domenica coi carciofari gli potrei pure concedere un pareggio....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che questa è una CL regalattissima al Real. Ho la sensazione che faranno la terza di fila sono troppo forti


Messi non ha toccato palla, ma se la tocca Ronaldo è goal.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per la legge dei grandi numeri domani la rimonta della Juve è IMPOSSIBILE



Più che altro perché la juve ne ha prese 3 in casa. Ne avesse prese 3 a Madrid era già diverso. Tra l'altro dopo sta scoppola del Barca il Real starà pure più attento. Perdono anche al ritorno


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2018)

Il passaggio era dato a 33. Che ladrata dei siti di scommesse. Sarebbe difficile rimontare 3 gol al Chievo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per la legge dei grandi nuymeri domani la rimonta della Juve è IMPOSSIBILE



Occhio però che se passano hanno la coppa in tasca e domani real gioca senza difesa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Occhio però che se passano hanno la coppa in tasca e domani real gioca senza difesa


E loro senza Dybala...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Il Barcellona quetst'anno ha perso solo una partita in tutta la stagione. Coppa Del Re andata col Espanyol..


----------



## diavolo (10 Aprile 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il passaggio era dato a 33. Che ladrata dei siti di scommesse. Sarebbe difficile rimontare 3 gol al Chievo



Risultato esatto a 61


----------



## kekkopot (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa partita mi ha troppo ricordato la nostra col Deportivo. UGUALE


Idem


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

La cosa che mi è piaciuta è che dopo il 3-0 non hanno cambiato modo di giocare, niente barricate o tutti dietro a cagarsi sotto aspettando il Barca. Di Francesco la vera rivelazione


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Risultato esatto a 61


Una truffa senza se e senza ma. Sono casi letteralmente unici. 

Mi pare di aver visto il passaggio del turno del City a 6...
Meno male che non scommetto


----------



## Heaven (10 Aprile 2018)

Grande Roma


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Aprile 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Stavo ripensando a una cosa. Non succederà mai eh, ma la situazione di questa roma ricorda quella del deportivo contro di noi nel 2004. Squadra totalmente sfavorita contro una delle due/tre squadre più forti del torneo. 4-1 all'andata in trasferta. Per ora 1-0 giallorosso. Chissà come finirà...



Perchè non le gioco mai quando me le sento....


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa partita mi ha troppo ricordato la nostra col Deportivo. UGUALE


Esatto. Solo che questa è 10 volte più incredibile. Admin non scherzava poi tanto se a Roma sarebbe stati contenti di un pareggio (!).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Perchè non le gioco mai quando me le sento....



Perché se le giochi poi non si avverano


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Perché se le giochi poi non si avverano



Probabile.. Mi son giocato l'unico jolly della mia vita due settimane fa, prendendo il gol di Bonucci allo stadium. Per il resto è sempre una tragedia


----------



## 1972 (10 Aprile 2018)

tutti in strada a festeggiare. co sta vittoria ce campano pe 20 anni......


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2018)

Comunque è incredibile come le squadre (City e, Barça) che ritenevo favorite per la CL siano state buttate fuori entrambe. 
Ora chi è la favorita? La risposta è "non lo so", forse il Bayern. Il Real ha una difesa che traballa troppo.
Comunque forza Roma in CL!


----------



## ignaxio (10 Aprile 2018)

ma vi immaginate se questi vincono la CHL prima dei gobbi?

ahahhahah


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2018)

madonna ora la juve ci crede ancora di più. Vediamo se Allegri fa il pollo oppure piazza una masterclass storica. In genere non le sbaglia queste partite, certo sarà durissima ma oggi la Roma ha dimostrato che niente è impossibile.


----------



## Aron (11 Aprile 2018)

Pazzesco, ma sono contento per la Roma

Salah, se ci penso a quanto lhanno pagato...


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Aprile 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Una truffa senza se e senza ma. Sono casi letteralmente unici.
> 
> Mi pare di aver visto il passaggio del turno del City a 6...
> Meno male che non scommetto



Non è una truffa, semplicemente è una quota priva di valore da cui stare lontani. Chiudo OT.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Aprile 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma vi immaginate se questi vincono la CHL prima dei gobbi?
> 
> ahahhahah



Sarebbe oro anche per il ranking della nostra serie A e per mantenere i 4 posti in CL.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

Il Barcellona di Messi (tramonto definitivo per l'argentino almeno sulla scena internazionale?) alla fine prosegue la serie negativa contro le squadre italiane...

*Inter *- Barcellona 3-1 0-1 passa l'Inter
*Juventus *- Barcellona 3-0 0-0 passa la Juve
*Roma *- Barcellona 1-4 3-0 passa la Roma

Soltanto una squadra italiana si distingue per averlo sempre preso in quel posto da Messi...


----------



## Black (11 Aprile 2018)

a parte l'impresa della Roma, volevo sottolineare come il City ha fallito pure quest'anno. Sembrava l'anno buono per arrivare fino in fondo e sinceramente li consideravo i favoriti. Mi ha sorpreso che siano usciti contro il Liverpool


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> a parte l'impresa della Roma, volevo sottolineare come il City ha fallito pure quest'anno. Sembrava l'anno buono per arrivare fino in fondo e sinceramente li consideravo i favoriti. Mi ha sorpreso che siano usciti contro il Liverpool



City o PSG arriverebbero in semifinale solo se si incontrassero tra di loro ai quarti... come infatti è successo l'unica volta in cui il City è andato in semifinale


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2018)

Roma e lazio che vanno avanti in europa giovano solo all'inter.
Le romane preparando una semifinale europea lasceranno inevitabilmente punti per strada e...... l'inter gode.
Del resto basti pensare a roma-fiorentina di pochi giorni fa e poi vedere la roma stasera..... due squadre diverse anni luce.
I giallorossi avevano già la testa ai blaugrana , ci credevano e ci stavano lavorando.
Impresa storica e bellissima.
Onore a loro.
Mi viene da ridere quando leggo commenti di persone che non riconoscono i valori della roma, noi possiamo essere più forti in difesa ma in tutti gli altri reparti rispetto ai giallorossi siamo una categoria se non due sotto.
Solo la juve ha più qualità della roma.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Roma e lazio che vanno avanti in europa giovano solo all'inter.
> Le romane preparando una semifinale europea lasceranno inevitabilmente punti per strada e...... l'inter gode.
> Del resto basti pensare a roma-fiorentina di pochi giorni fa e poi vedere la roma stasera..... due squadre diverse anni luce.
> I giallorossi avevano già la testa ai blaugrana , ci credevano e ci stavano lavorando.
> ...



Di Francesco ha fatto anche delle scelte coraggiose, rischiando tutto.
Complimenti davvero, partite come quella di ieri sono il motivo per cui il calcio resta lo sport più amato al mondo.

La Roma oltre alla qualità è una squadra esperta, un gruppo che ne ha vissute tante, comprese parecchie critiche e delusioni. Hanno fatto la partita della vita e un'impresa che resterà nella storia.


----------



## de sica (11 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> madonna ora la juve ci crede ancora di più. Vediamo se Allegri fa il pollo oppure piazza una masterclass storica. In genere non le sbaglia queste partite, certo sarà durissima ma oggi la Roma ha dimostrato che niente è impossibile.



vincere con 4 gol al bernabeu, contro questo Real? È fantascienza


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2018)

Vista allo stadio, portato da amici romanisti. Che impresa incredibile, non avrei mai pensato che il Barça avrebbe fatto questa fine, anche se a mio avviso nel doppio confronto, non solo ieri sera, la Roma è stata nettamente superiore.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Aprile 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> vincere con 4 gol al bernabeu, contro questo Real? È fantascienza



0-2 intanto


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> madonna ora la juve ci crede ancora di più. Vediamo se Allegri fa il pollo oppure piazza una masterclass storica. In genere non le sbaglia queste partite, certo sarà durissima ma oggi la Roma ha dimostrato che niente è impossibile.



e vabbè, che lo dico a fa.


----------



## Kutuzov (11 Aprile 2018)

Lo dico da giorni... ma mi avete preso per un incompetente...

Il Real con quella difesa è un colabrodo.

Se non fanno un gol, il Real crolla. Alla Juve sta girando tutto dritto.

Se dovesse passare la Juve, comunque, incasso 2000 euro scarsi.


----------



## de sica (11 Aprile 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> 0-2 intanto



Te l'ho detto che era fantascienza fare 4 gol al bernabeu. Non sbaglio mai


----------

